

Route Selection and Cable Laying for the Transatlantic Cable System (1956) - aw3c2
https://archive.org/stream/bstj36-1-293#page/n0/mode/2up

======
aristus
The structure of the internet is largely controlled by geography, demography,
history, and economics. And, politics: see the cables in the Caribbean, eg
Puerto Rico vs Republica Dominica vs Cuba.

